# hi from MO



## kcvet

just got in. im from the KC area. born/raised. I live in a northern suburb. almost in the sticks. married, no kiddies. worked for and retired from Sony Electronics back in 2001. so im a professional dead bead and luv it 
4 years in the USN during the Nam war. 
lot of forums(forums) and members here


----------



## EastTexFrank

Welcome!!!!!  Stick around.  You should find some kindred spirits here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Welcome to the forums, kc!


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to FF.


----------



## kcvet

thank you all !!!


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Doc

Hi there.   I'm a member of that yacht club, and we have a couple others.   I've been to KC a few times always enjoyed it.   Especially the power an light district.   
Welcome to FF.  Glad you found us.


----------



## Umberto

Welcome aboard.


----------



## mla2ofus

Welcome, KC, from another vietnam vet!!
                                        Mike


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF kcvet!!!


----------



## kcvet

mla2ofus said:


> Welcome, KC, from another vietnam vet!!
> Mike



thanks brother


----------



## Leni

Welcome to the nut house.  We have a lot of fun here.  It's mostly guys but there are a few ladies here also including me.  Mom's family is from KC and my sister lives in Blue Springs.


----------



## kcvet

Leni said:


> Welcome to the nut house.  We have a lot of fun here.  It's mostly guys but there are a few ladies here also including me.  Mom's family is from KC and my sister lives in Blue Springs.



how bout that Leni. my sis lives in BS to.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to the Forum!

Jim


----------



## Danang Sailor

Welcome to FF (*F*orums*F*orums of course ... but could also stand for *F*unny* F*arm, which would fit here as well)!   So,
where were you stationed/what ship did you serve in?


----------



## kcvet

Danang Sailor said:


> Welcome to FF (*F*orums*F*orums of course ... but could also stand for *F*unny* F*arm, which would fit here as well)!   So,
> where were you stationed/what ship did you serve in?








USS Vesuvius AE-15. the E stands for explosive. an ammo ship. 4 years active 66-70 and 4 cruises to Westpac. I left an RM2/E5

navsource

you??


----------



## Catavenger

Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## MrLiberty

Welcome to our little world, and thanks for your service.


----------



## 300 H and H

Welcome and hello from Iowa, about 4 hrs. north of you..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

I have roots in Independence Mo. Know KC well. Born and raised across the state in the formerly great St Louis area. There are one or two more Missouri mule heads here as well.

Welcome to the best damm Forum around.


----------



## kcvet

FrancSevin said:


> I have roots in Independence Mo. Know KC well. Born and raised across the state in the formerly great St Louis area. There are one or two more Missouri mule heads here as well.
> 
> Welcome to the best damm Forum around.



I lived in Indep for many years. graduated from WM Chrisman high. went to JR high a block from the Truman home. saw him a lot walking. and his Secret Service guy. I left there in 86 and have lived North of the river ever since. 
and this is a really a good forum. thanks


----------



## FrancSevin

kcvet said:


> I lived in Indep for many years. graduated from WM Chrisman high. went to JR high a block from the Truman home. saw him a lot walking. and his Secret Service guy. I left there in 86 and have lived North of the river ever since.
> and this is really a good forum. thanks


Grandma and Bess were friends. I met him once. I'm told he patted my head. But I don't remember.

Frankly, I had no idea with whom I was standing. And I understand that our encounter had no effect on him either.


----------



## kcvet

FrancSevin said:


> Grandma and Bess were friends. I met him once. I'm told he patted my head. But I don't remember.
> 
> Frankly, I had no idea with whom I was standing. And I understand that our encounter had no effect on him either.



I waved at him several times when he walked by the school. but we never met. he died 2 years after i came back from Nam. to this day Pacifist still call him a mass murderer for dropping the Abombs.


----------



## Leni

Like millions more both Allies and Japanese would have died if he hadn't dropped the bomb.  Idiots!  We are still using the Purple Hearts that were made for the invasion of Japan.


----------



## kcvet

Leni said:


> Like millions more both Allies and Japanese would have died if he hadn't dropped the bomb.  Idiots!  We are still using the Purple Hearts that were made for the invasion of Japan.



they didn't realize back then Japan was building its own abomb in Korea. and many today don't know it. after all the war was over. so, no need to use them. duh


----------



## Leni

Germany was also very close to getting the bomb.  Most people do not know that a couple of German fighter pilots got together and designed a long range jet bomber that could have reached New York.  We are lucky that the war ended before it could be built.


----------



## Danang Sailor

kcvet said:


> USS Vesuvius AE-15. the E stands for explosive. an ammo ship. 4 years active 66-70 and 4 cruises to Westpac. I left an RM2/E5
> 
> navsource
> 
> you??


USN '67-'71 serving in _USS DURHAM (LKA-114)_, mostly in and out of Danang and environs.  Fun times.  (??)

USCG '71 thru retirement in '90, all over the place; an icebreaker, a couple of shore stations, a cutter out of Gulfport,
MS (busting druggies, supporting science expeditions, and hip-deep for months in the Cuban Boatlift), finishing here
at the CG Pay Center.


----------



## kcvet

Danang Sailor said:


> USN '67-'71 serving in _USS DURHAM (LKA-114)_, mostly in and out of Danang and environs.  Fun times.  (??)
> 
> USCG '71 thru retirement in '90, all over the place; an icebreaker, a couple of shore stations, a cutter out of Gulfport,
> MS (busting druggies, supporting science expeditions, and hip-deep for months in the Cuban Boatlift), finishing here
> at the CG Pay Center.



I checked the list of ships they added for agent orange exposure but didn't see your ship on there, we all sweated bullets when we found out about this new list. my ship was exposed. we carried barrels of AO in our nr 2 cargo hold. along with nuke weapons. none of us knew about this at that time. not to many years back I found out one of these barrels was punctured by a forklift. the deck crew was called in to clean up the mess. so far we can't find any of them


----------



## Doc

kcvet said:


> USS Vesuvius AE-15. the E stands for explosive. an ammo ship. 4 years active 66-70 and 4 cruises to Westpac. I left an RM2/E5
> 
> navsource
> 
> you??


No kidding, you were on an AE.  Me too.  I was on the USS Butte AE-27 and I was an RM also.   Home port in Norfolk VA but made it over to tonkin Gulf, thru the Panama Canal.   Got to know Olongopo real well.  Was there a few years after you, in 73, right when things were winding down.   We still fed ammo to the DD's on the line in nam long after the war was supposed to be over.   

I think we were there after agent orange was no longer used.   Not sure though.


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> No kidding, you were on an AE.  Me too.  I was on the USS Butte AE-27 and I was an RM also.   Home port in Norfolk VA but made it over to tonkin Gulf, thru the Panama Canal.   Got to know Olongopo real well.  Was there a few years after you, in 73, right when things were winding down.   We still fed ammo to the DD's on the line in nam long after the war was supposed to be over.
> 
> I think we were there after agent orange was no longer used.   Not sure though.








pretty new ship you had. mine was commissioned near the end of WW2 and saw service there, Korea and Nam. decommissioned in 75 we have no idea what they did with her. but i did find yours












she was used for target practice

navsource link

Olongopo ??? oh god. there are women here  we've heard with all the trouble with China over there they may open Subic Bay to the fleet again.


----------



## Doc

Yep, she was pretty new when I got to her in 72.  She was on a Med cruise then.   Amazing the difference crossing the Atlantic verses the Pacific.   Took us 6 days to cross the Atlantic.  30 days to cross the Pacific.   From nam we sailed straight to Seal Beach CA, 30 long days of cruising.


----------



## Danang Sailor

kcvet said:


> I checked the list of ships they added for agent orange exposure but didn't see your ship on there, we all sweated bullets when we found out about this new list. my ship was exposed. we carried barrels of AO in our nr 2 cargo hold. along with nuke weapons. none of us knew about this at that time. not to many years back I found out one of these barrels was punctured by a forklift. the deck crew was called in to clean up the mess. so far we can't find any of them


Actually, she is.  Not sure when she was added but it makes sense considering some of the problems my two boys have.
I'm going to call my VA rep tomorrow; this is going to change a lot of things.

I wouldn't have looked at the list again if you hadn't mentioned it; I owe you.  Thanks!


----------



## Doc

Good luck DS.


----------



## kcvet

Danang Sailor said:


> Actually, she is.  Not sure when she was added but it makes sense considering some of the problems my two boys have.
> I'm going to call my VA rep tomorrow; this is going to change a lot of things.
> 
> I wouldn't have looked at the list again if you hadn't mentioned it; I owe you.  Thanks!



if you can, send me this list so i can share it


----------



## Danang Sailor

kcvet said:


> if you can, send me this list so i can share it


www.[SIZE=4]publichealth.va.gov/exposures/agentorange/shiplist/list.asp

[/SIZE]


----------



## MrLiberty

kcvet said:


> pretty new ship you had. mine was commissioned near the end of WW2 and saw service there, Korea and Nam. decommissioned in 75 we have no idea what they did with her. but i did find yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was used for target practice
> 
> navsource link
> 
> Olongopo ??? oh god. there are women here  we've heard with all the trouble with China over there they may open Subic Bay to the fleet again.




The NAVY also used her for target practice........



> The ship returned to Concord on 3 March 1973. After offloading  ammunition, the ship moved to Mare Island. The ship was scheduled for  upkeep from April to July. However, a message was received from the Chief of Naval Operations in July to prepare the ship for decommissioning. On 14 August 1973, _Vesuvius_ was decommissioned and transferred to the Inactive Ship Maintenance Facility at Mare Island for further disposition and was struck from the Navy List. _Vesuvius_ was reported to have been used for target practice, shortly after decommissioning.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Vesuvius_(AE-15)


----------



## kcvet

Danang Sailor said:


> www.[SIZE=4]publichealth.va.gov/exposures/agentorange/shiplist/list.asp
> 
> [/SIZE]



ok thanks. ill move it down the line.


----------



## kcvet

MrLiberty said:


> The NAVY also used her for target practice........
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Vesuvius_(AE-15)



that was always what we thought but never knew for sure. many were used for target practice, some taken out and sunk, or scrapped. others went to foreign countries. 
navsource claims: 



> Final Disposition, sold by MARAD *for scrapping,* 5 April 1974, along with Mount Katmai (AE-16) to Nicolai Joffe Corp. Beverly Hills, CA. (PD-X-974) for $243,310. Removed from the Reserve Fleet, May 1974 to NASSCO to Treasure Island, San Francisco, CA.




link


----------



## tiredretired

Been gone for a while and missed the welcome wagon.

From one swabby to another, WELCOME!!


----------

